# Remove 1000 post limit ot WAYT threads?



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Now that we have the Ignore Thread feature, should we rethink the 1000 post limit to the What Are You Thinking threads? I would think that the people that don't want to see it could ignore a single thread and be done with it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

WAYT threads are Fun House threads with no 1000 limit. The only exception is, for now, we let the first 1000 posts reside in the Happy Hour.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> WAYT threads are Fun House threads with no 1000 limit. The only exception is, for now, we let the first 1000 posts reside in the Happy Hour.


And I've never understood why...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah I still don't get the point of moving to fun house when they reach 1,000 and starting a thread thread?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

And it looks like we're not going to get any kind of explanation in this thread as to why only WAYT threads are capped at 1000 posts...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Again, they're not capped, just moved where Capable wants them. This is a policy put in place by the owners, not a software problem which is what the Feedback Forum is for. Please PM any mod if you need more info about rules or forum policies.
Thanks


----------

